# Ultralight 12' Skiff "Tarpon" (Down Under)



## "Scott" (Apr 10, 2015)

View attachment 1998
View attachment 1999
View attachment 2000
View attachment 2002


----------



## "Scott" (Apr 10, 2015)

The previous owner, or the grandfather, had been a sheet metal worker and had added the stainless anchor well, rail and aluminium shelves...


----------



## "Scott" (Apr 10, 2015)

This is the original literature about the boat that I found... It is a hand laid kevlar Fibreglass and foam skiff built by an American in far north Queensland around 2000 or 2001 for lure casting the mangrove creeks and flats around Cairns...
View attachment 2003


----------



## "Scott" (Apr 10, 2015)

So.... After getting it home.... Looked over it carefully.... Decided that the home made trailer lacked a mudguard (and had rubbed on the hull), no winch or motor bracket, and had the wrong type of hull supports , etc.... So got some old tyres and slid the boat off and sold the trailer... Ordered a new one.... With four carpeted support bunks and rubber rollers not polyurethane (which I believe are for aluminium or alloy boats than fibreglass).


----------



## "Scott" (Apr 10, 2015)

Next the motor.... Although well maintained and serviced.... Decided to sell the Tohatsu 9.8 hp and order a new 15 hp Yamaha 2 stroke... Which is the Max hp for this little skiff and as I intend to fish a lot with my 13 y.o. son and modify the boat I figured the extra hp wouldn't go astray...
View attachment 2005
View attachment 2006
View attachment 2007


----------



## "Scott" (Apr 10, 2015)

Next, stripped out the boat of the carpet, a small wooden ply deck at the front... And the stainless steel anchor well, etc. The anchor well was quite heavy and had crazed the gel goat with the flex around the bow going over chop... Also discovered under the carpet that the pedestal seats originally supplied with the boat had come a cropper (aussie slang for an accident) and the base had ripped out and been bogged up.... No real loss as didn't want pedestal seats in the boat anyway... But the front deck needed repair and reinforcing....


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Cool little skiff !


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Love the lines of that hull! Keep the pics coming. I bet that'll butt with a 15.


----------



## Boatdesigner (Dec 9, 2009)

Only 43 kg is pretty amazing! For those of you who don't do the conversion very often, that's about 95 lbs. A 15 hp outboard should really make it fly!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

neat! The old advert claims 33mph with a 9.8. wow.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

devrep said:


> neat! The old advert claims 33mph with a 9.8. wow.


Maybe they meant kilometers lol


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I see vids of skiffs down there. I have no idea they all copy each other on designs, especially the rails. I have to say they are not needed and are more of a rod breaker than anything else.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Yea I'd lose the rails


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

That's an awesome little skiff. If you're already going to have to repair the front deck, i'd just rip it out and try to make it flush with the cap so you would have a nice big casting deck.


----------



## "Scott" (Apr 10, 2015)

Boatdesigner said:


> Only 43 kg is pretty amazing! For those of you who don't do the conversion very often, that's about 95 lbs. A 15 hp outboard should really make it fly!


Obviously going to be a little heavier than that with decks... Trolling motor, battery, etc... But should be great.... Thanks


----------



## "Scott" (Apr 10, 2015)

yobata said:


> Maybe they meant kilometers lol


Maybe... But the guy who built them was an American chemist living in Far North Queensland ... So maybe not...


----------



## "Scott" (Apr 10, 2015)

Ye


permitchaser said:


> Yea I'd lose the rails


Thought about it, might keep them for the time being and lose them if they become a pain... I suppose it would be a weight saver to get rid of them ...


----------



## "Scott" (Apr 10, 2015)

View attachment 2171


----------



## "Scott" (Apr 10, 2015)

View attachment 2172


----------



## "Scott" (Apr 10, 2015)

View attachment 2173


----------



## "Scott" (Apr 10, 2015)

So using 3/4" marine ply repaired and resurfaced the front deck and installed two inspection hatches in the floataion compartment. Mapped out the front deck, compartments and rod tubes. Have to applaud my father though... Trademen and son of a cabinet maker.. So, yes, that is a draw like door that hinges down.... Also cut out the middle of the sections to lighten the weight as much as possible...


----------



## "Scott" (Apr 10, 2015)

Also used a section of starboard and ply underneath to reinforce the front deck for the trolling motor, etc. Pop-up cleat and quick release block for the trolling motor.... And built a rear deck to house the fuel tank....


----------



## "Scott" (Apr 10, 2015)

View attachment 2174

New 15hp Yamaha, Bob's narrow mini jack plate and some starboard plates....


----------



## "Scott" (Apr 10, 2015)

View attachment 2175
Mounted a tiny tac.... On the tiller arm to help with monitoring the revs during the break in period...


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks great Scott! The wood likes like stained plywood, I'm excited about seeing it all complete


----------



## "Scott" (Apr 10, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Looks great Scott! The wood likes like stained plywood, I'm excited about seeing it all complete


The wood is 3/4" marine ply coated in Fibreglass resin (West systems).... Have use a couple layers of cloth at various joins...


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I am so jealous that you can still buy a 2 Stroke Yamaha


----------



## "Scott" (Apr 10, 2015)

CurtisWright said:


> I am so jealous that you can still buy a 2 Stroke Yamaha


Well, if I could find a four stroke with the same weight for output, I probably would consider buying it instead....


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

G'day Scott........how is this project going? I just picked one up myself a couple of weeks ago. I intend car topping mine so will keep it pretty much as it is apart from a few minor jobs  

Did you run yours with the 9.8, if so, how did it go? I want to keep the motor weight down, I don't have one yet, 26kg for the 9.8 Tohatsu as compared to 37kg for the 15 Yammy is appealing........

Mick


----------

